# current state of PVM on XEN with AMD64



## minimike (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi there,

where I could inform me more about the current state of PVM on XEN with AMD64 FreeBSD guests? I've heard FreeBSD 9 should have more features and fixes to running as guest on XEN. I want to know more about now.

best regards
Darko


----------

